# Police finds 9yr old girls stolen puppy. .



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

. . but refuse to give it back! My God, its time to jump ship from this country! 

Police find nine-year-old girl's stolen pet puppy - but say she can't have it back | Mail Online


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Appalling. Just appalling.


----------



## mikhailparaskan (May 6, 2010)

that is strange...is not it...: )


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Ok i can understand to a point that the guy bought the dog in good faith,but why are'nt the police doing anything about the person he got it from?*


----------



## pprawncurry (Mar 29, 2010)

This is soooo wrong, this doe's no more than promote dog theft, I cannot believe how the police have allowed this to happen.

On my estate, there have been two dogs stolen in the the last twelve months, ironically these were pedigree pups, I know one was found and the owners went to the house and demanded the dog, they returned home with their beloved pet.

The police are now saying that this is now a civil case, possession was once classed as 9/10's of the law, would this be for the dog or proof of ownership?

I am totally and utterly disgraced at this outcome. Civil cases can take years, how horrible!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

That is awful!! You think having them chipped gives you legal ownership! I had the boys chipped partly incase of theft! Makes you think doesn't it??

Poor family! :confused1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Whether he bought it in good faith or not it takes a special kind of person to keep the poor kids dog when her dad died at Christmas


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

Is nobody bothered that quite possibly,

The press has made that little girl go over and over her story making her break down emotionally just to grab a pic of some tears?


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 5, 2010)

That is so sad. It was probably a cop who purchased the dog. I wonder if I bought a Porche in good faith would I be allowed to keep it?



Starlite said:


> . . but refuse to give it back! My God, its time to jump ship from this country!
> 
> Police find nine-year-old girl's stolen pet puppy - but say she can't have it back | Mail Online


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok i can understand to a point that the guy bought the dog in good faith,but why are'nt the police doing anything about the person he got it from?*


Exactly... Just another loop hole they can hide in.. They should be prosecuting the person he got the dog from!!


----------



## andeehunt (May 17, 2010)

This is the saddest thing I have read all day. I can't imagine the man who bought the dog was notified that the family is looking for it (he probably doesn't even know it's microchipped), but I hope he finds out and returns the dog.


----------

